# Pup not interested in stuffed Kong!



## MegB (Jul 19, 2005)

Woody has never had much interest in kongs. If he can get the treat out easily, then he'll work on it. But if it is too hard to get, then he loses all interest, no matter what it is. I also thought that all dogs loved these things...guess not.


----------



## Dilligas (Jun 17, 2005)

Something that's worked well for me: Cut up half a hot dog into little chunks, put it in a tupperware container full of water and freeze it. A great refreshing treat for your pooch.

Obviously not so good on carpet, or if you have blankets, etc in the crate.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Samson likes his Kong as a ball, but I don't think he cares about whatever treat is in it.....


----------



## katieanddusty (Feb 9, 2006)

Some dogs won't eat when they're stressed. You could try an Everlasting Treat Ball which is kind of like a Kong ...


----------



## Goldndust (Jul 30, 2005)

Nylabones may help keep him busy a bit. I don't think all dogs are crazy about kongs either, my female never much was fond of them while my male is. 

I also have the ball dispencer, he likes that one too but they first have to learn and be shown how to get the food out. Once they catch on, they usually like it.


----------



## Buffy & Abby's Mom (Nov 27, 2005)

Neither one of mine have been interested in Kongs. If they can't destroy it or chase it, it's no fun as far as they're concerned.


----------



## bailey75 (Feb 7, 2006)

Bailey loves her kongs, we have the original puppy and the puppy stick which we fill with the puppy treat filling (chicken) - she goes mental whenever she sees the can and won't leave us alone until she has the knog in her mouth.

Tomorrow we're off to buy her another one coz she love them so much.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Bailey said:


> Bailey loves her kongs, we have the original puppy and the puppy stick which we fill with the puppy treat filling (chicken) - she goes mental whenever she sees the can and won't leave us alone until she has the knog in her mouth.
> Tomorrow we're off to buy her another one coz she love them so much.


Does it matter what type of Kong we get? We started ours with just a Milkbone in it.....but there's no way Samson was ever gonna get that out....until I stepped on it and crumbled it inside. We did peanut butter once....and he went nuts with it. But it just seems like it is so hard for him to get to it.

We'll have to try one of the canned fillings.

Rick


----------



## mblondetoo (Jan 9, 2006)

I have seen two colors red and black. The black is supposed to be harder. Tabitha loves hers. It's packed with a few biskit pieces then some kibble, shredded cheese packed in and maybe even some peanut butter to finish it off. She loves it any way it's fixed. She cleans it out in no time!


----------



## goldencharm (Dec 26, 2005)

*how about this: I am nervous to try all those fancy fillings for fear of giving my pup the "runs". My other dog is totally sensitive and I can't give him any kind of food except kibble. And Malachi barely eats his kibble at mealtime :yuck: (Eukanubais not too exciting for my boy apparently...*yawn*...I'm gonna have to change it eventually). Obviously you can put anything tasty in a kong and,yes, I am sure Malachi would go for it.:yummy: But I don't want to upset his delicate digestive system.:no: *


----------



## katieanddusty (Feb 9, 2006)

I sometimes put my dogs' meals in the Kong and then wedge larger treats into the opening.

Eukanuba isn't good enough for my dogs either ... yes they eat it, but they also eat poo ...


----------



## heidi_pooh (Feb 9, 2006)

katieanddusty said:


> but they also eat poo ...



:roflmao:


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

katieanddusty said:


> I sometimes put my dogs' meals in the Kong and then wedge larger treats into the opening.
> Eukanuba isn't good enough for my dogs either ... yes they eat it, but they also eat poo ...


I don't care how smart you are.....I'm not putting poo in Samson's Kong.....

:lol:


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

RickGibbs said:


> I don't care how smart you are.....I'm not putting poo in Samson's Kong.....
> :lol:


I'm busting a rib here.....you caught me by surprise.....


----------



## mblondetoo (Jan 9, 2006)

Rick, I was thinking the same thing!! lol


----------



## mojosmum (May 20, 2005)

Try to not put too much p.b. or cheeze whiz in the Kongs. I just smear it around on the inside walls. 

I've also been told to mix kibble with plain yogurt and put some in the kings and freeze them. 

Cream cheese is also another good treat mixed with broken up cookies.

When I took Mojo to obedience training they told us to get chicken weiners, cut them up into circles, cut the circles into quarters and nuke the daylights out of them until they were crispy. My guys LOVE these crispy critters as treats for training or stuffed into a kong. Not too many though. Too much of a good thing and anybody would get bored.

Dilligas - like the idea of the hot dogs in frozen water. You could do the same thing with ice cube trays. I would freeze small pieces of apple or carrot pieces in the cubes as well for variety. Just remember..... what goes in....MUST COME OUT! Not good to give that much frozen water when you're not home to take baby out. TRUST ME ON THIS ONE!!!!!:uhoh:


----------



## bailey75 (Feb 7, 2006)

RickGibbs said:


> Does it matter what type of Kong we get? We started ours with just a Milkbone in it.....but there's no way Samson was ever gonna get that out....until I stepped on it and crumbled it inside. We did peanut butter once....and he went nuts with it. But it just seems like it is so hard for him to get to it.
> We'll have to try one of the canned fillings.
> Rick


We've now upgraded Bailey to the large Red Kong (she's still too little for the Black one) thinking it may take her a little longer to get her treat out, oh how wrong we were. Bailey seems to have the treat retrieving nailed - she loves it.

Bailey loves all three of hers, the Puppy, the Puppy Stick and now the Large Red, oh yeah she also goes mental for her Air Kong (which we refer to as “doughnut” for her). 

I know the large size+ Black Kongs are supposed to be for Goldens but with her still only 4 months we’ve compromised with the Red one until she gets older – no doubt we’ll have worked our way through several more before then! 

So, personally I’d would be stick to Red (or the Puppy as they are softer) and try different treats, see what Samson prefers. Another thing we do for Bailey is plug the one end of her Puppy Kong, fill with water and then freeze (less fattening) – what a discovery, thanks to this site!


----------



## LauraEyes2 (Sep 16, 2005)

Hills Prescription Diet (the specialized formulas sold at animal hospitals) makes a food for dental health called T/D --it comes in a white bag with light-blue writing on it(They make a bunch of other formulas like C/D, W/D, L/D, K/D, etc if you've ever seen them). If you get the original formula, not the bite size kibble, the pieces of food are probably around walnut-size and make wonderful treats, and also help to keep teeth clean. 

Where i used to work, we used to recommend those as treats all the time (plus when you buy the 10-15lb bag, it lasts forever). We were skeptical on how much of a balanced diet it provided, but for an occasional treat it was great!. Since they're a little bigger than kibble, they're harder to get out, but still not impossible. Just a thought, maybe you might want to try it out! Most vets carry the prescription diet line of foods, so if they don't carry that particular type, i'm sure they could order it. I'm not sure if it's available in places like petco/petsmart.

Laura


----------



## katieanddusty (Feb 9, 2006)

The black Kongs are meant for large adult dogs that are very strong chewers. I have had a red one for years and had two large retrievers chewing on it and it hasn't fallen apart yet.


----------

